# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Meilleure litière pour cochon d'inde ?

## Nieggue

Bonjour,

Je me tourne vers vous car je tâtonne depuis un moment côté litière pour cochon d'inde et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé une litière qui me convienne parfaitement...

Je m'explique :
- *Copeaux de bois :* J'ai commencé par ça, ne sachant pas que c'était dangereux pour les chons à l'époque. Ils adoraient le côté "nid". En revanche, moi, j'éternuais (j'ai un terrain allergique, d'où mon problème avec différentes litières) et pour ravoir la cage, c'était pas évident.
- *Chanvre :* décrite comme "la meilleure litière pour chon". J'avais acheté un gros paquet pour faire des économies, j'ai du le revendre, je faisais des allergies. En plus, mes chons soulevaient les pattes, l'air embêté.
- *Dry bed :* en test en ce moment, je déteste   Trop pénible à entretenir, côte odeurs c'est le pire que j'ai connu et mes chons n'ont pas l'air de particulièrement apprécier. Ils ont même réussi à gratter pour atteindre le bac en plastique de la cage et s'installent plus volontiers là que sur le plaid, c'est dire...
- *Maïs :* j'avais l'impression qu'ils n'étaient jamais au sec et pareil, côté contact, ils n'en raffolaient pas. Côte odeurs, j'ai trouvé ça moins efficace que les autres systèmes hors dry bed.
- *Pellets de bois spécial litière :* c'est la litière à laquelle je reviens le plus régulièrement. Retient bien les odeurs, simple d'entretien, pas trop chère. Mes chons n'en raffolent pas par contre, sans vraiment avoir quelque chose contre.
Du coup, je cherche, une litière qui...*
- Permet de retrouver le côté "nid" qu'adoraient mes chons avec les copeaux
- Retient bien les odeurs* car j'y suis très sensible  
- *Pas trop coûteuse* (ce critère étant hautement subjectif, ça ne doit pas beaucoup aider, je le reconnais)- Si possible, qui n'accroche pas à la cage comme les copeaux car maaaaaaarre de nettoyer la cage au grat grat  
Des idées ?
Je n'ai pas encore testé cellulose (mais entendu dire que c'était un peu comme maïs donc pas eu envie de tester) et lin. Je crois que c'est tout mais je peux me tromper.

Des suggestions ?

Merci !

----------


## shechou

La litière de cellulose en pétale (et non les granulés de cellulose) n'a rien à voir avec la rafle de maïs. C'est ce qui ressemble le plus aux copeaux de bois classiques. C'est super confortable pour les animaux, sans poussière... Après niveau odeur avec des chons, je n'en ai pas donc je ne peux pas te dire. Par contre c'est très cher... 

Je dois avoir un fond de sac de lin, si je le retrouve je peux te l'envoyer pour que tu testes si tu veux. 

Sinon, pour en revenir à la cellulose, peut être que tu peux en mettre juste dans une partie de la cage? Ils pourront faire leurs sieste dessus, et tu n'auras pas toute la cage à changer à chaque fois... 

(pour moi c'est ça de la litière de celullose : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...rongeur/493880, celle comparable au maïs c'est plutôt les granulés de cellulose : : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/rongeurs/...rongeur/403273 mais c'est plus doux que le maïs )

----------


## Houitie

Ici c'est souvent lin ou chanvre ou le mélange des deux. Ils ont l'air d'apprécier (ou de s'en foutre royalement  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 
Les miens vivent dehors donc niveau odeur je me rends moins compte je pense.

----------


## Nieggue

shechou : La litière de cellulose en pétale, je ne connaissais pas, merci !

Par contre, le côte très cher me fait un peu peur... C'est déjà un budget avec les pellets alors une solution vraiment plus chère serait peu viable pour moi.

C'est gentil pour le lin, merci !

Mes chons font leurs besoins partout, par contre,  donc je suis un peu dubitative quant à varier les types de litière en fonction des endroits.

Houitie : en effet, ça doit jouer. En plus, je suis super sensible aux odeurs (enfin, façon de parler ; je suis étudiante en médecine et aucun souci avec les mauvaises odeurs à l'hôpital, même très fortes ; par contre, les odeurs de litière, chez moi, pas possible... Esprit de contradiction, quand tu nous tiens  ). Et je vis en studio donc manger/dormir/prendre sa douche dans une odeur de litière sale, beurk. Puis ça ne doit pas être l'idéal pour eux non plus je suppose.

----------


## shechou

Oui je m'en doute qu'ils font partout... 

C'est quoi qui les déranges pour toi dans les pellets? Marché dessus? Dormir dessus?...?

Tu dis "Du coup, je cherche, une litière qui... - Permet de retrouver le côté "nid" " pour moi la cellulose permet ça justement. Mais comme tu l'as vu la cellulose c'est pas donné. Du coup, je me disais qu'en en mettant juste à un endroit, ils pourraient retrouver le coté nid, sans que tu te ruines (tu auras beaucoup de litière moins cher et juste un peu de cette litière chère à changer...). 
En gros la cellulose c'est plus un bonus quoi, un peu comme on donne des mouchoirs aux hamsters pour faire leur nid. 

Ou sinon peut être tester les mélanges? 
pellets dans le fond de la cage pour les cotés que tu aimes bien, et paille ou lin ou autre dessus pour le coté confortable?
J'ai déjà lu plusieurs fois que certains font ça, mais je ne sais pas si c'est bien... Certains chons aiment beaucoup la paille de ce que j'ai lu, mais la paille seule ca n’absorbe rien, du coup l'idée du mélange ça ne me parait pas idiot.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Je mixe également les litières. Dans mon cas je mixe pellets de paille ( chon allergique aux pins ) et je mets un tapis de chanvre épais acheté au mètre par dessus.

----------


## Nieggue

shechou : Ok, désolée, c'est juste que je préférais préciser ^^

Je pense que ce qui les dérange avec les pellets, c'est marcher dessus. ça roule sous les pattes, c'est un peu casse-figure. Et dans les courses poursuites, c'est carrément pas pratique.

Pour ce qui est de dormir, ils dorment dans les hamacs donc je ne saurais dire. Dans les copeaux, ils avaient tendance à dormir directement dedans en revanche mais c'est la seule litière avec laquelle j'ai vu ça.

Mais je n'avais pas compris ce que tu proposais, merci de la précision.

chaoscillation : Merci de ton message ! Où achètes-tu du tapis de chanvre ?

Pour le coin nid, de temps en temps, je leur mets un bac (façon bac à litière de chat) avec de l'herbe et ils adorent ! mais ça se transforme en moins de deux en bourbier, forcément, donc je retire le temps de faire repousser de l'herbe. (D'ailleurs, allez dire à vos voisins que vous faites poussez de l'herbe chez vous, ils ne penseront pas en premier à du gazon pour les chons, c'est marrant  ) Il faudrait que j'ai plusieurs bacs pour faire un roulement mais pas trop la place pour.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Je l'achète en magasin de bricolage. 
C'est du tapis pour les couloirs de base, donc j'achète ça au mètre. Y'en a plusieurs épaisseurs, je prends une intermédiaire, de façon à ce que mon chonchon ne puisse pas le pousser une fois dans la cage.

----------


## Nieggue

Ok, merci des précisions !

----------


## blabla

Moi j’utilise des pellets de chauffage (4/5€ les 15kg) et je recouvre avec une couche de chanvre pour que se soit plus doux. C'est le meilleur combo que j'ai trouvé, et comme toi j'ai testé beaucoup de choses. Ils dorment volontier dans la litière et le chanvre évite le côté casse gueule et glissant même si les 2 litières se mélangent très vite. Peut être que tu peux remplacer le chanvre par la cellulose si c'est doux ?

----------


## Nieggue

Les pellets de chauffage, pas facile à se procurer en ville et sans véhicule mais ça, ça devrait se régler très vite. J'en avais un jour commandé via Internet mais ils étaient très gros, ça n'était pas agréable du tout pour eux. Du coup, je n'achète plus sans voir de visu.

Oui, bonne idée, merci !

----------


## blabla

Surtout sans véhicule, c'est clair.

----------


## armandine

Et mettre des tapis de bains épais pour le coin moelloute qu'évidemment tu vas devoir changer tous les jours ou deux fois par jour ? 
Mes chonnes vivent dans un enclos, alors ce n'est pas pareil car il y a beaucoup plus de place donc plus de possibilité de diversifier les litières et autres. Pour te donner mon exemple d'installation. Dans toute une partie, il y a des copeaux + grosses couche de chanvre + foin "disposé" en montagne, dans une autre partie, il y a un grand tapis épais avec du foin que je dois changer tous les jours car effectivement elles font pipi dessus et cela sent plus mauvais que sur l'autre litière. Et sur la mezzanine, elles ont des tapis de bains (là, pas d'odeur) et également un tapis en maille chenille. Mais tous les tapis, bien évidemment, sont changés tous les jours.

----------


## Nieggue

C'est une bonne idée... Je vais y réfléchir. Merci !

----------


## Nieggue

Je suis partie en vacances, sans mes chons car beaucoup de route et peur qu'ils le vivent mal (petite voiture donc pas la place pour les emmener dans leur cage).

Je suis en train de mettre de côté pour leur acheter une cage à étages. Je sais que les chons préfèrent les espaces au sol de manière linéaire mais quand y'a pas le choix, y'a pas le choix, il faut bien s'adapter...

Donc la bonne nouvelle, c'est que la litière sera moins vite saturée car plus de place mais aussi... Qu'il en faudra plus pour tout recouvrir 

Donc même s'ils sont loin de moi, je réfléchis. J'ai une voiture depuis (très) peu de temps donc je vais pouvoir aller acheter des pellets en magasin de bricolage. Par contre, les tapis, après réflexion, ça ne me plait pas trop... Donc je re-réfléchis.

La cellulose m'a tapée dans l'oeil... Mais côté budget, ça fait mal ! Je pense peut-être retenter lin ou chanvre en sur-litière... Il y a un rat avec de la litière de chanvre là où je suis en vacances et je ne fais pas d'allergies. Peut-être étais-je tombée sur la mauvaise marque / le mauvais paquet ?

----------


## armandine

Si la pente de la cage est trop pentue, les chonnes ne monteront peut-être pas (elles vont avoir peur). En plus, il faut que cette rampe soit sécurisée par des garde corps en bois par exemple pour ne pas qu'elles tombent malencontreusement. Ce n'est pas à elles à s'adapter à la cage. De toute façon, si cela ne leur plait pas elles te le feront savoir. Du moins, pour les miennes, c'est ce qui se passe. Quand je fais un changement dans leur enclos et que cela ne leur convient pas, je le sais tout de suite car elles n'y vont pas ou pratiquement pas. Donc, c'est moi qui m'adapte à elles et je cherche un autre aménagement qui leur plaira mieux et avec lequel elles seront d'accord. Et à l'inverse, quand cela leur plait, je le vois tout de suite aussi car elles y vont souvent.
C'est sur que par rapport au tapis de bains ou tout autre tissus, cela se mouille très vite, alors que tout ce qui est litière spéciale (chanvre, lin, etc.....) laisse quand même les chonchons beaucoup plus au sec. En fait, il n'y a rien de vraiment bien adapté pour eux et on galère un peu quand même pour faire des choix les plus judicieux possibles.

----------


## Nieggue

Ce sont des chons (mâles)  :: 

J'ai un chon TRES réfractaire au changement donc, quand ça ne lui plait pas, je le sais, il gronde jusqu'à ce que je rétablisse la situation. D'ailleurs, il "refait" régulièrement la déco de sa cage. Gare à moi si je n'ai pas remis son pont en bois à la bonne place, il le pousse avec sa tête jusqu'à l'endroit où il doit être d'après lui 

Mais avec la cage à étages, j'escompte surtout qu'il reste tranquille en bas puisque c'est ce qu'il veut faire et que les autres, plus aventureux, fassent leur vie dans la place restante, étage compris.

J'ai déjà eu un étage, avant d'abandonner la cavy pour cause de "Ils craquent tous les fonds que je vais et s'attaquent au sol et je ne trouve pas de coroplast" et ça se passait bien, ça plaisait sauf à mon sauvageon qui n'aime pas le changement.

Donc, chez moi, ça se vit bien parce que le réfractaire reste en bas et les autres se partagent le reste de l'espace. Mais bon, ce n'est tout de même naturel, chez le chon, d'avoir un étage donc j'aurai préféré leur offrir de la place linéaire... Mais à défaut de pouvoir, je préfère leur offrir de la place non linéaire que pas de place du tout. 

Certes, c'est à moi de m'adapter à leur mode de vie et leurs origines mais je suis bien obligée de faire des concessions.

Surtout que, même si ce n'est pas naturel de base, les chons se font assez rapidement à la possibilité d'avoir un poste d'observation avancé. Mes chons, par exemple, ont beaucoup gagné en sociabilité quand j'ai posé leur cage en hauteur plutôt qu'au sol.

J'ai lu sur le Net que certains ont testé les pellets en-dessous et le dry bed par-dessus. Je trouve ça pas mal, comme idée. J'ai beau ne pas avoir peur de mettre mes mains dans les endroits sales, la serviette toute trempée en 24h et qui sentait mauvais, ça m'a quand même laissé un mauvais souvenir...

Alors qu'un dry bed qui resterait sec en surface sur des pellets, qui absorbent super bien (les odeurs y compris) et sans gros sacs de litière à trimballer régulièrement ou à se faire livrer (enfin, si, les pellets, mais pas d'autre litière encore en plus), ça me parle carrément ! Et, à terme, je pense que le dry bed doit assez vite se rentabiliser.

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas facile de faire au mieux pour ses animaux, peu importe leur espèce... Pour mes chons, ça m'énerve d'être limitée en place, de changer de type de litière régulièrement pour faire des tests pour trouver le meilleur rapport qualité-prix parce que j'ai un budget à tenir, etc.

----------


## domi

les miennes sont en enclos intérieur avec un grand plaid en tuff et sous les cabanes, ponts j'ai trouvé à noz des tapis de bains moins 50 % à 2,25e) qui ressemblent beaucoup au toftbo d'ikéa ; elles restent bien au sec avec ça et ça ne sent pas ; pour l'hiver j'ai des drybed et dessous je leur met des serviettes éponges, des bacs à litière avec litière végétale et dedans leur foin ; je trouve ça super pratique ; je change tous les 3 jrs maximum ;peut être que les femelles sentent moins ; j'en ai 4 dans une cage de 120 accolée à un parc de 100X175 .

----------


## armandine

OK, je comprends tout à fait Nieggue. 

Moi, ce qui me gène dans le dry bed (mais en espérant que l'on parle du même), c'est justement le fait qu'il y ait de grand poil et que le foin se prend dedans, en plus cela doit être chaud pour l'été. Maintenant y a t il un dry bed différent ?, je suis preneuse dans ce cas. Et qu'est ce que le plaid en tuff ? (je ne connais pas du tout), ni le toftbo d'Ikéa ?  
C'est vrai que les tapis en tissus ne restent pas secs très longtemps.

----------


## domi

je ne met pas de drybed l'été ;
En fait le plaid en tuft c'est pour les humains regardez dans google comment c'est fait ; le drybed c'est vrai que le foin se prend dedans aussi j'ai changé : j'ai mis dans la cage attenante au parc le foin dans des bacs à litieres pour chat et le drybed n'a plus de foin dessus ;
 j'avais aussi essayé de mettre une grande serviette éponge sur le drybed pour mettre le foin dessus ; on nettoie bien le foin en utilisant les balais à coiffeuse (picots en caoutchouc)  ; ça fait pas mal de lessives toutefois ;

----------


## Sara38

Pour le mien j'utilise le chanvre, je l'achète par sac de 20kg à 14/15. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire de marque sur un forum mais la litière de silice que j'utilise pour mes chats est aussi vendue comme adaptée au NAC, ça va de la silice super fine à des tailles plus grandes comme petits graviers. Envoyez moi un MP si le nom vous intéresse.

Et pour avoir eu les 2, je confirme qu'à nettoyage de cage égal, les femelles sentent moins fort que les mâles .

----------


## Nieggue

_Message édité._

Oups, Sara, désolée, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse ! Combien de litres de chanvre faut-il prévoir pour quelle taille de cage ? Je vois beaucoup de gros conditionnement de 100L sur Internet mais ça ne me parle pas. Je n'ai pas conscience de combien de fois on peut espérer faire la cage avec, etc.

J'ai désormais une voiture donc, pour l'instant, je suis aux pellets de magasin de bricolage. ça fait du bien à mon budget (descendre de 20-30 euros par mois à moins de 10  euros, ça fait plaisir  ) et je trouve ça vraiment pratique (ça n'attache pas à la cage, ça retient bien les odeurs, ça reste toujours sec, etc.) mais je persiste à chercher plus confortable pour mes monstres. Surtout qu'avec l'hiver qui approche (et mon appartement à 18°C), je pense qu'ils doivent ressentir le même besoin que moi de choses cosy.

Je leur ai fait un coin avec une sur-litière en paille douce, ils n'ont pas l'air d'apprécier particulièrement.

A un moment, j'avais craqué et racheté des copeaux pour leur faire un coin, ils avaient beaucoup aimé. J'ai re-testé le chanvre et testé le lin mais, comme la première fois, ils avaient l'air de lever les pattes d'un air embêté. Je les comprends, au passage, car je ne trouve pas ça super agréable au toucher non plus.

Bref, je cherche toujours le bon compromis. Je songe à remettre des dodos pour leur faire des zones cosy tout en conservant la praticité du pellet mais je n'aime pas trop les dodos, normalement. Déjà parce que je préfère les choses plus naturelles (je ne pense pas que les chons aient des plaids polaires, dans la nature  :Stick Out Tongue:  alors que des paillis d'arbre ou du bois sous les pattes, plus sûrement) et aussi parce que, côté entretien, c'est plus pénible...

----------


## shechou

Pour savoir de combien de litre tu as besoin tu peux utiliser un calculateur de volume pour aquarium : http://www.aquariophilie.dafun.com/p...?calcul=volume

----------


## Nieggue

Je te remercie mais j'avais déjà fait le calcul par moi-même et ça ne correspondait pas à la réalité, pour une raison qui me dépasse totalement

----------


## MarieSue

Je peux te confirmer que pour la litière de chanvre toutes les marques ne se valent pas, certaines sont plus poussiéreuses que d'autres. Je n'ai pas d'actions chez Bota*****  mais c'est la meilleure que j'ai trouvé. C'est aussi la plus chère vu le petit conditionnement, mais il y a vraiment une différence. En plus elle sent bon naturellement. (enfin, tant qu'ils ne l'ont pas trop souillée quand même ^^)

----------


## shechou

> Je te remercie mais j'avais déjà fait le calcul par moi-même et ça ne correspondait pas à la réalité, pour une raison qui me dépasse totalement


Ah oui c’est possible, je pense que ça dépend du niveau de compression de la litière... Du coup à part tester je ne vois pas d'autre solution... Ou faire un sondage sur un forum de chons peut être?

----------


## blabla

Un paquet de chanvre de 100L me faisait 4/5 changements de cages, sachant que j'ai une cage d'1m20 avec 2 crados à nettoyer en entier à chaque fois, et une d'1m avec un très propre qui ne salit que la moitié de sa litière en moyenne. De plus, je n'utilise le chanvre qu'en sur-litière des pellets de chauffage pour leur confort, donc la couche utilisée reste assez fine. 

J'utilisais les paquets de 100L d'hamiform mais ils étaient assez poussiéreux et il y avait beaucoup de boules pelucheuses dedans. Là j'ai testé le 1er prix de chez Zooplus, se sont des paquets de 150L, le chanvre est plus grossier mais du coup moins poussiéreux et pas de peluches pour le moment à l'horizon. J'en suis contente et ma foi, leurs petons sont toujours bien roses !

Pour leur confort bien aimé, j'ai des coussins et des hamacs. Hamacs fait maison, coussins fait maison pour mon tout propre et coussins achetés dans des magasins pas cher en polyester imperméable pour mes crados. En général, leurs dodos sont changés toutes les 2 semaines (pour mes crados), un petit tour en machine, séchage en 2h à l'air libre et c'est reparti pour un tour. Certes, ce n'est pas très naturel, mais d'un autre côté on ne trouve pas de cochons d'inde non plus dans la nature !  Et à les voir lové dans leur dodos, jamais je ne pourrais les priver d'un bonheur aussi intense.   (et je viens même de leur coudre des oreillers pour l'hiver... on ne se moque pas merci  )

Bon, qualité portable mais les plus observateurs remarqueront que pendant que madame est affalée comme une crêpe, l'autre pose désespérément sa tête sur le rebord attendant patiemment son tour. A tel point que j'ai un chantier étage de prévu ce mois ci pour pouvoir leur mettre 2 coussins à la fois...

----------


## Nieggue

MarieSue : Merci pour l'info ! Je n'ai pas de bota*** dans le coin, par contre... Il faudra que je regarde s'ils livrent et, surtout, à quel prix.

shechou : Oui, ça doit être ça. J'avais posé la question sur un forum de chons et, apparemment, les gens changent beaucoup de marques parce que, justement, ils ont du mal à trouver le bon rapport qualité/prix (sac avec un bon rapport encombrement / quantité de litière / prix) d'une part et, apparemment, au sein même d'une marque, il y a beaucoup de variations d'un lot à un autre.

blabla : Je dois avoir des super-crados ^^ 

Zoopl*s, c'est le chanvre que j'avais essayé et auquel j'avais fait des allergies... J'avais acheté un gros paquet, en plus, pour "faire des économies" et au final, j'ai du le revendre parce que la rhinite et la conjonctivite, ça va bien une semaine ^^

En effet, nos chons domestiques ne sont pas les mêmes que les chons qui vivent dans les Andes. Mais, je ne sais pas, dans ma tête, je préfère le naturel (Parfois, faut pas chercher à comprendre, c'est pas logique ^^)

Ils ont des hamacs "à la dure". Ils avaient des ponts en bois mais j'en avais marre qu'ils passent leur nuit à les renverser parce qu'ils sont devenus trop gros pour passer en dessous sans le comprendre ^^ Donc je les ai transformé en hamac. Mais c'est un peu à la dure ^^

Ils ont des boules de foin sous lesquelles je les retrouve le matin, chauds comme des petits pains.

J'adore tes dodos ! Par contre, j'en avais fait à une époque aux miens et ils s'étaient avérés destructeurs :-( J'avais un dodo en jean qui avait bien survécu mais ce n'était pas le top côté confort. Des astuces ?

J'adorerais voir l'évolution de ton projet  :Smile:

----------


## blabla

Celui de la photo c'est ça : http://www.mac-dan.com/gamme-tintin/...m-tintin-.html
Je sais que d'autres personnes en ont trouvé dans des magasins type babou pour encore moins cher. Ça fait un an et ça n'a pas bougé mis à part que l'image de tintin s'est effacé. Quand je suis pressée, il m'arrive de le laver à la main avec du savon et un coup de douchette, puis zou au soleil ou au dessus du radiateur en hiver si je veux le récupérer rapidement. Pour les cracras c'est vraiment parfait, et le rapport qualité/prix est assez imbattable.

Je n'ai jamais eu de chons qui détruit les tissus, alors je ne me suis pas posée la question de trouver un tissu résistant. Mon petit très propre en a un en polaire pour l'hiver et un en lin pour l'été avec le hamac assorti. J'aime bien le côté naturel de cette matière justement.  Il n'a rien abimé. J'avais fait un coussin récemment pour un lapin abandonné avec un tissu un peu plus épais, un peu "gaufré" pour que ça résiste mieux car certains sont assez destructeurs, mais je ne sais pas si ça a bien tenu. Sinon il faut peut être prendre des tissus d'ameublement qui sont plus épais ?  Ce qu'il y a, c'est qu'avec ce genre de tissus ça risque de te revenir plus cher que d'en acheter un tout fait.  

Pour les étages, c'est juste pour remplacer l'étage circulaire qu'on voit derrière eux. Ça revient moins cher que d'en acheter en plastique en animalerie, surtout en en faisant 2 dans une même planche. Je vais recouvrir le bois d'un papier décor adhésif, c'est sensé être water resistant en plus d'ajouter une touche déco.

----------


## Nieggue

Je remonte. J'ai re-tenté des marques différentes de lin et de chanvre dans des parties de la cage (merci les copines qui ont des animaux de me prêter des échantillons ^^) et, même résultat, ça leur colle aux pattes, ils n'ont pas l'air contents. Et moi non plus parce que ça vole beaucoup !

Par contre, j'ai été - temporairement - très contente car j'avais trouvé pour pas cher du tout des bouts de tissus d'ameublement donc bien épais et assez doux... J'ai confectionné des petits coussins mais ils ont réussi à le défaire en essayant d'y "goûter". J'ai des chons qui mettent vraiment leurs dents partout  J'ai rafistolé mais ça ne durera pas longtemps, je le sens. 

Je regrette vraiment les copeaux, doux pour eux et d'entretien normal pour moi ^^

----------


## armandine

Je trouve qu'il y a des tapis intéressants chez Alinéa qui sont doux et assez absobants. Et pas chers. Il y en a en "mailles chenilles" et d'autres style tressage qui ne raccrochent pas du tout les griffes. 
En tous les cas, c'est dans ce magasin que j'ai trouvé le matos le plus intéressant et à un prix moindre.

----------


## Nieggue

Je n'en ai pas dans le coin non plus  mais je tâcherai de passer dans l'un d'eux à l'occasion, quitte à faire le détour.

----------


## blabla

En ce moment j'ai mon petit qui est sur serviette le temps de sa cicatrisation post castration, et quelle plaie ! Je me doute que le phénomène doit être moins accentué avec des tapis épais (enfin j'espère), mais là en changeant les serviettes tous les jours ça pue, une infection. Le pauvre sent tout aussi mauvais, et son coussin aussi pourtant il n'a pas fait un seul pissou dessus en 10 jours, c'est juste l'odeur qui s'infiltre partout. Plus que 2 jours à tenir !

----------


## Nieggue

Je compatis ! J'avais détesté le dry bed, je trouvais que ça sentait toujours... Je pense que ça correspond bien à des "petits pollueurs" mais pas forcément à des cochons d'inde ou des lapins...

----------

